# 1st antenatal appointment!



## Kareen_butterfly (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I had a very eventful xmas hols! Got engaged christmas day and found out 2 days later I was pregnant! I'm now 9 1/2 weeks pregnant-still early. My first antenatal appointment came through today for a couple weeks time. I have already seen my gp and had my booking appointment with the local midwife (I live in a small town) They told me I will have to have my baby at the bigger hosp nearby and will see a few differnet specialist for my diabetes. I was wondering what to expect as no one has really said what they will do and it is my first pregnancy. I havent been given any advice in terms of my diabetes and was wondering what they will tell me. My diabetes control has changed slightly. I am taking more insulin in the morning as I tend to be higher then but am on less in the afternoon as that is when my blood sugar plummets. 

I have told this to my gp and diabetic nurse but they seem reluctant to advise as the diabetic specialists will do that. As a result I am monitoring more closely and changing my doses as needed.

Any info greatly received as I do feel a little lost! Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the engagement and the pregnancy!  I can't offer any advice, being a bloke, but I'm sure some of the mums will be along to help soon! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Kareen_butterfly (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats great news congratulations on the pregnancy and engagement


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations of both your engagement and pregnancy, I've just found out I'm to become a grandma myself...

A lot has changed since I had my 3, but as I understand it that they now combine the anti-natal and diabetic within the same appointments rather having to go between the two clinics..  But hopefully one of the newer mums will be along soon to give you an up to date low down..


----------



## Kareen_butterfly (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you! I'm sure I will find out with time-Just like to be prepared thats all-thanks for the lovely congrats!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Karen,  congratulations on the pregnancy, and engagement.  I hope you are feeling ok.  
Has your GP put you on a high dose 5mg of folic acid?  We are meant to take that for the first trimester.  

I had fortnightly joint diabetic and antenatal appointments until 30 weeks, then it was weekly until 36 weeks and twice weekly monitoring after that.  They keep a close eye on us.  You will probably get a couple of extra scans compared to non diabetics, possibly an early scan, and a feral anomaly scan at about 20 weeks.  Most people also have growth scans in the last few weeks, it all depends on your hospital though.  I got the early scan but no growth scans.  
You insulin requirements will vary throughout the pregnancy.  I was on 4 times my normal doses by the end, it was scary the amount of insulin I needed.  What regime are you on, MDI?  You should also be given a ketone meter sonyou can check for ketones, as pregnant women are more prone to them.

Most type one diabetic woman are induced at around 38 weeks, but you will see from the birth stories on here it varies a fair bit, depending on how the mum and baby are doing.

Try not to worry too much, it is good you are happy changing your own doses.  Diabetic pregnancies are hard work but so worth it.  

Please ask me anything you want on here or PM me if you like

Rachel &Nathan (now 16 months!)


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations ..............on both


----------



## HappyHelen (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Kareen

I don't have much to add to rachel's post. I was also on LOADS of insulin by the end of the pregnancy - it crept up slowly throughout. I had hospital appointments every 2 weeks until the end when it was once a week. I had the 2 usual scans at 12 and 20 weeks and 3 others at 24, 28 and 32 weeks. I was induced at 38 weeks and ended up with a c section (I did try naturally first but no luck). 

Anyway, my baby boy arrived on 30 December so I'm almost a month in. Pregnancy was hard work but definitely worth it when the doctors tell you your baby is healthy. Callum is doing well and I wouldn't change him for the world. The best advice I can give is to test, test, test. Your fingers will be sore and you will get sick of it but for 9 months it is not really that long and is worth it in the end. 

Good luck! If you have any questions, like Rachel said, just fire away here or pm me too. 

Take care

H x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations on the engagement and pregnancy  

The advice I would give you is test as much as you can, I hope your pregnancy goes as smoothly as possible. 

I had my little one just over 2 years ago now and I found this place a great help especially as there were other ladies in the same stage as pregnancy as me. She was born with low blood sugar levels but apart from that she was well and I was out of hospital within 6 days ( I had an emergency c-section).  Good luck with everything and don't forget if you need a moan there is always someone here! x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 1, 2012)

Yey great news.

Sounds like your doing well.

My insulin requirements dropped grealty throughout and lots at the end.

I had jemima at 34 weeks, was induced because of pre-eclampsia, shes now 13 months and very well.

Its hard work, but not impossible.

This site helped me loads.

xx


----------

